

Ask HN: Why Google wants to own DNS? - kinnth0

With the recent Story topping Hacker news site about Google page speed service.  It seems clear simple and useful, just change to google DNS and they do the hard work. I wondered what's the benefit for Google, why own the DNS?
======
mooism2
They don't own the dns, they cache, transform and proxy the http.

And they're not the only company that offers this service.

Anything that speeds up the web is good for Google in general.

But I'm sure they could use other people's server logs to improve their search
engine. Do they do the same thing with Analytics?

------
keyle
As far as I understand, they don't 'own' the DNS, they cache and proxy.

They obviously got a lot of bandwidth...

